# Question for anyone who's done Mike's tapes



## prplatt (Feb 1, 2003)

I am 12 days into the program and just listened to tape 2 for the first time today.Has anyone experienced anxiety during any portions of the tapes? Today, when instucted to visualize dropping all the packages in the well,I became a little anxious. I realize it's silly but I was afraid to let go of my packages! I guess I have been carrying around this IBS baggage for so long that it feels scary to be without it! I felt naked when asked to let it all go.Does this sound weird?I think I might try just getting rid of a few packages at a time until I'm more comfortable.Do you think that would work or does it defeat the purpose of the visualization? If anyone has any guidance or knows what I'm experiencing please help me out!Thanks,Paula


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Paula,Don't worry a bit about experiencing anxiety during this portion of the visualizations, this is natural, because, as Mike says, in a strange way, they (symptoms) have been a part of you for a long time, and even though you don't want them, it feels like you are letting go of a part of yourself.If it helps, listenwithout "intellectualizing" ....that is, "thinking" about it; just listen, and even if you don't drop anything away, the message still is with you, and your subconscious mind knows what to do. If you want to actively do the visualization, just do what feels comfortable to you each time you listen, and don't think through it or worry if you are doing it correctly or not, because whatever you do is correct for you for the time you are doing it. Some people have even fallen asleep and didn't even remember the visualizations,so don't be concerned.So no worries, you are not weird at all, very natural, just relax and listen, that's all you have to do, and it will all very gradually fall into place for you.... Take care, and hope this helps you a bit. Best wishes. ~ Marilyn


----------



## prplatt (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks so much Marilyn! I appreciate the quick reply.Can you tell I'm a perfectionist and have to do everything just right?!!! No wonder I have IBS!Paula


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Glad Marilyn was able to respond to your needs, prplatt. I experienced a bit of anxiety early on in the hypno... and I still sometimes experience episodes of crying when I engage.... but that has more to do with other things in my life than the IBS. I have also spoken with Michael Mahoney about these episodes and he assured me that it was OK and encouraged me to continue with the hypno. I can't tell you how happy I am and how satisfied I am with the results of his IBS Audio 100 program. In fact, I can now afford to buy the TIP set, Marylin..... and I wouldn't trade this kind of healing therapy for any medication or any other kind of treatment that I have tried. It really works.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I am listening to the tapes as well. My reaction was to visualize all the emotions (fear, anxiety, anger, jealousy, whatever) as having shapes and I just couldn't help myself, I wanted them to all completely disolve in the well so I'm thinking I'm throwing them into acid. Maybe too radical but I don't want them bouncing back to me later. I think it is ok because that is my fear and just came naturally for me to do. Jimmye


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

A couple of us here on the BB threw our "trolley" into the well too! I wanted to get rid of everything! LOL







Take care..Evie... the TIP will be ready for you when you are! You will love it!


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey where do I buy these tapes are they really expensive?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Irritable with the cute kitty avatar!You can get the program (either on CDs that comes with a free bonus CD IBS Companion for $97, or just the sessions on cassette for a bit more.) by going to Mike's website: www.ibsaudioprogram.comYes, they are "expensive" if you view them as recorded media; but they are very cost effective and reasonable, if you view them as the bone fide therapy that it is; the complete program with all the sessions, booklet, and info is in most cases less than the cost for one session of one-on-one in person therapy, and certainly less than all the money I have spent on meds over the years.Take care... ~ Marilyn


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Just wanted you to know I finished Mike's CD's over a month ago, and it's the best thing I've ever done for myself. My hubby would even go so far as to say the same thing, as the results also affect him. I had been IBS-D for 18 years when I started the tapes. I had tried all else - Bentyl, Levsin S/L. calcium, etc. If anything, I've gone to being slightly constipated (but that's great!) I couldn't go anywhere unless I knew where the ladies room was, was really apprehensive of traveling anywhere by car and flying was out except in an emergency. I'd had many "urgent" episodes where I'd not made it to the restroom in time. I'm hoping everything stays as such & if not, I'll go through the tapes again. I did enjoy listening to them though!Stick with them & I think you'll do fine. Just try to relax & let the music flow through you.Misty


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Misty can I add your comments to the success thread? I am really glad they have helped you out.







Also so you know the slightly constipated will work itself out also back to more normal.







prplatt, I am wondering how its going for you now? Has it become easier for you.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Misty, I had been IBS/D for 35 years before getting Mikes Hypno on CD's and have now been symptom-free for over two years and it's great to be able to do anything without distress. As for the previous question about "cost" I can say that I have spent literally "thousands" of dollars over many years and chased every kind of MD and Medicine without any success. Mike's Hypno 100 is a teriffic bargain if you receive any benefit at all and with my level of relief the tapes would be worth many times the cost. Early in the Hypno100 program I was listening in the morning and also had a slight amount of anxiety and I feel like it is because of awakening the brain and as a "driven", "perfectionist" type of person we feel like "getting busy" or accomplishing something instead of laying around listening. I switched to using a CD player with earbuds and listening at bedtime and the program still worked great but I wasn't "over analyzing" Mike's message and the symbolism and also would fall into the most pleasant,deep sleep! I still listen to my favorite sessions for good sleep and relaxation and by doing so at bedtime it doesn't require any special time out of a busy schedule. Hang in there everyone and have faith, doing the tapes will be the best gift you've ever received! Thanks Mike,Eric and Marilyn! Norb


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the website information I"m going to go check it out. 97 dollars does sound like a bargin compared to all my shrinks and meds and still having D problem. If this works wonders for all of you its most likely worth a try for me.So far Enteric Coated pepperimint oil is helping me I'm taking it 2 times per day before lunch and dinner I still get IBS D but not as bad or as often but I have to find a way to totally NOT have it at all. I do need this so called relaxation training and this YOGA stuff does not do it for me at all. I cannot twist myself into a pretzel.


----------



## prplatt (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for the replies everyone. It has been a little easier for me doing the tapes.I am trying to follow the advice of just letting the music and Mike's voice flow over me and not thinking too much while doing them.I am really hopeful about these working for me so it's good to hear everyone's good responses to them! I'll keep you posted!Paula


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Eric & Norbert,Eric - You certainly may use my comments on the success thread. I do not feel that I could have done anything better for myself. I've had so many urgent, anxious & embarassing moments over the years that this bout of constipation is great. And I have no pain or discomfort with it - I just don't go often!Norbert - Like you I'd had this condition for more years than I care to think about. And all the tests and different types of specialists that I'd gone to along with the meds that made me ill - guess I'm just glad I found the tapes when I did.Misty


----------

